# ...speaking of Brokers!



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*so this is a dog that i saw listed at the shelter a couple of days ago... based on the standard 4 day hold - he'd be available tomorrow. the adoption fee at this particular shelter is $37 (which includes shots, neuter & chip)*










*today i came across this ad on craigslist. it doesnt strike me as a posting from a rescue, nor is it the style of any of the rescues i'm familiar with to do something like this.*










*anyway - i sent an e mail - i'm anxiously awaiting a response... (no response, then i guess i have my answer







). but since i am suspect - i called the shelter to inquire about this little guy, who has 5 interested parties (also called a "commit to adopt" for the 1st person in line)... he's scheduled to be picked up on the 13th (they did not elaborate on the extended hold). he is also being released on a neuter deposit/contract, which makes me even more nervous although the craigslist ad says that he'll be neutered prior to adoption.*


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

They are asking a $350/400 adoption fee for a dog that they do not even have possession of and will probably never set foot in their home.

Boy if I had no morals, I could be a rich person right now. I couldn't tell you the number of hours I have spent arranging pulls and transports of shelter dogs to approved rescues and all for free. And to think I could be making money off doing this for individuals. What was I thinking.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's awful. Do they really think they'll get that much money for a shelter dog? Apparently, they know enough to know that he's a pure bred, even though he's listed as a mix in the shelter listing. I wonder what this person's story will be to potential adopters. And the poor little guy is in the middle of all this. Somehow, I don't think this person will be too concerned about finding him the best home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The local spca where I live charges that much. If it is purebred they ask at least $350. Though the profits go to a much greater cause than lining some scumbags pockets. That ad should be flagged, but they will find another way to make $ off poor animals. I hope karma gets them.
My craigslist has many people policing it, this would be removed or replied with another post immediately.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm telling you guys - this is a growing trend! And people absolutely _do _pay those kinds of fees for a shelter dog. What I'm seeing primarily are groups in the northeast who post shelter listings from the south on their site. They don't usually give any identifying info about the shelter itself. They make a strong sell about these dogs facing death (which, of course, they are). People then apply to adopt with them and when they're got an "approved adopter" for a vanload of dogs they'll run a transport. In fairness, some of them do a decent job screening homes, and I think some of the money really does get used to vet the dogs. Most of the groups who have approached me prefer to get the dogs vetted down here prior to transport because it's so much cheaper. The dogs that don't get vetted are placed with "coupons" for the vetting covered by the adoption fee (don't get me started on how unacceptable S/N contracts are







). The groups are also paying for the transport. 

HOWEVER - even with real expenditures I do think they're making money doing this and even if they do everything else right I still have a huge problem with these dogs going directly into homes. The dogs in the shelters I work with are often in really bad shape. They're filthy, most have never lived indoors, and they've all got internal and external parasites and the puppies are at high risk of Parvo. Even if they do get a quick trip the vet, most are not adoption-ready, they need that time in a rescue group before placement. Not to mention, I feel sure that many are NOT doing everything else right, so there are lots of problems there too. Who is getting these dogs? What happens if it doesn't work out? What happens if a dog arrives with a major medical problem? etc.

We will not send to groups that do it but it's definitely gaining steam as a rescue model. It allows groups to list huge "inventories" without needing many foster home or assuming any risk for the dogs until they've got an adopter and money in hand. What essentially amounts to selling shelter dogs orignally obtained for free to well-meaning adopters in affluent areas is a growing business.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it has not been flagged yet, but thats why i posted the screen capture just in case.

here is the first reply so far from another craiglister. still no response to my e mail.

_This puppy is still at Baldwin Park shelter under Lost Pets, and is listed as 5 months. What's the deal? You don't even say in your posting that you would be rescuing it from the shelter. Are you the same person that advertised a couple of other puppies for adoption on craigslist while they were still at the shelter? I'm all for people charging whatever they like in adoption fees if they take the time to go to the shelter, rescue a dog, get it healthy (they usually at least have kennel cough) assess its temperament, and find it the right home, but don't understand why you're not telling people that's what you're doing. Makes it seem fishy - that you're not really in it for the dogs.... _

the only difference is that the woman who i spoked to at the shelter did verify that he is younger than 5 months. "about 3 months or so, but he'll be double check by a vet prior to adoption - so he may or may not be neutered before leaving" then she explained their neuter deposit/contract policy which i didnt know the county shelters are still doing. the city shelters have stopped, unless the dog need medical treatment before going under for surgery.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

'nutha scumbag trying to make a buck. Sad. Have I mentioned recently the best dog I've ever had cost me $5 at a shelter - she's sleeping in my son's doorway right now.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my loverboy Tilden was $37


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I see this all of the time on Craig's List but without the high adoption fees. I also see a lot of people who either take a dog for free or for a low adoption fee and then resell the dog a few days later on Craig's List. It makes me sick!


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

If this is true, this is pretty low. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*nods* and for the record, i never got a response back from the e mail i sent.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is the ad still on CL? And is the pup in the shelter, still?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlIs the ad still on CL? And is the pup in the shelter, still?


no & no


----------

